# Relabeling Country of Origin from bulk blanks from various countries



## JustJulie (Apr 3, 2015)

We buy t-shirts through a screen printer. They buy blanks in bulk from several different countries and re-label them with our logo labels. When I questioned them about the COO (country of origin) for our upcoming season they told me this: "the batches that we receive for printing may be from different countries. When we receive the batches for production printing, then I will be able to pinpoint where the majority of the product came from and that’s the country we’ll put on the size relabel art."

My question is this, Can they legally label t-shirts with the country of origin that the MAJORITY of the blanks come from? 

I've read plenty from the CBP, FTC, etc. and can't find ANY exception to the rule that ACTUAL country of origin must be listed for each garment. Is it legal to say that these t-shirts come from China when a small percentage might actually come from Vietnam (countries are examples only)? It seems to me to be illegal and I want to be 100% sure that we are in compliance with the law. 

FYI, we are a USA based company buying shirts from a USA screen printer who imports the blanks


----------

